# Sugli stronzi



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è un luogo comune.
> 
> Io uno stronzo lo cancello dalla mia vita in cinque secondi. Di norma, una persona che ha un minimo di amor proprio non si fa calpestare da uno stronzo. Se mai lo rimuove dalla sua esistenza e passa oltre.


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

giusto


----------

